# Electrical Upgrades



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

Who on here has installed a higher output stator or added a second battery? 

If you installed a stator, which one did you go with and can you tell a difference in output when accessories are powered? I'm eyeballing the Electrosport. 

If you added a 2nd battery, did you just wire it in parallel with stock battery? 

Finishing my stereo install, Light bar dims with the music when I turn it up. Looking for options and feedback.

---------- Post added at 07:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:56 AM ----------

Mods/Admins, delete this. Found what I was looking for.


----------

